# Toshiba canvio external HD for mac



## John Starkey (11 Dec 2010)

Hi all, i want one of these but cant seem to source one in the uk,anyone know where i might get one,
regards,
john.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Dec 2010)

A website called Overstock.com seem to sell them mate:

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/To ... cid=133635

I've never used the site, but according to reviews on Google Shopping, they seem OK.


----------

